# Kadee 1000 series couplings



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

I have a small stock of old (new old stock) Kadee couplings. They look like a real knuckle coupling with a spring loaded knuckle. The current coupling looks very cheap with a one piece knuckle. What happened? Pictures of my old coupler gauge attached.

DMK


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

That is what the MTL couplers look like, which I understand now was actually kadee previously. Kadee no longer makes N scale couplers

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Are you sure your "new" couplers are magnetic? Until recently, Bachmann shipped cars with plastic "dummy knuckles" that coupled to Micro-trains couplers but can't magnetically decouple; and I believe Con-Cor uses something similar. If they don't have the little wire pretending to be the air brake line; they're probably dummy knuckles.


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

I think that you are right.
DMK


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

GNfan said:


> Are you sure your "new" couplers are magnetic? Until recently, Bachmann shipped cars with plastic "dummy knuckles" that coupled to Micro-trains couplers but can't magnetically decouple; and I believe Con-Cor uses something similar. If they don't have the little wire pretending to be the air brake line; they're probably dummy knuckles.


I liked the old N scale Kadee couplings much better in that they looked more realistic. Now, the MLT N scal couplings are cheap replicas of the old knuckle couplings. Very disappointed.

DMK


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The MTL couplers on my N scale stuff are so small, I can live without every minor detail on them….when they are coupled together with other cars, its hard to even see them, so….


----------



## Viperjim01 (Jul 31, 2021)

Con Cor now gives you an option of rapido or Mtl couplers when you order their cars. Bachmanns couplers are huge compared to Mtl’s and now they offer tru shank couplers which are more true to scale , and a lot of n scalers who are looking for really scale couplers use Z scale couplers on n scale rolling stock and such.


----------

